
Twitter Support Useless Help - pressat12
Why are Twitter support so useless at helping people with hacked account problems?<p>The people responding just close the ticket and redirect you back to the FAQ&#x27;s.<p>Can anyone on here help escalate a support problem?
======
NameNickHN
Pardon my cynicism but you're trying to get support from a company that offers
a free service and has millions of users. Providing direct support to
individual users is not part of their business model. If the past has taught
us anything, it's that the normal user is screwed when something goes awry.
Unless you know someone important or the company decides it's good PR to help
you, things look pretty bleak.

Apart from that I hope you can solve the problem.

~~~
apryldelancey
So true, I've worked for agencies and clients that spent advertising dollars
but still could not get individualized support. The only company that I worked
with that had a dedicated rep was an agency that managed Nissan, Infiniti, and
many other global brands. They just don't have the bandwidth to do individual
support, which is why they direct to the FAQs.

------
teaneedz
This is par for the course with most tech companies that fail to get CX. Some
are better though than others and a small handful actually attempt to be
responsive online. Twitter gets an F for online support.

------
kleer001
If it's a really real problem about lots of money or laws being broken you may
want to email carpet bomb or lawyer up.

